# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  deblocage

## bogoss87

j'ai un nokia E71(sfr) il ecrit carte sim non valide 
imei : 354856046059389
je px avoir le code de deblocage ??
merci

----------


## zagdouda

j'ai un nokia E72(orange) il ecrit carte sim non valide 
imei : 352724043965911
je px avoir le code de deblocage ??
merci

----------

